# Rear Windows Roll Down And Not Up Why?



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Both of them? If just one, I'd suspect a motor. But not both.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Is this with the drivers window switch only?? Do they roll up using the rear switches?? The switches reverse going from up to down and vice versa. If it's just the drivers switch doing this it needs replaced.


----------

